

Ask HN: Stand-up desks on a startup budget - abalashov

I'm interested in getting an adjustable-height desk that allows me to stand up for part of the day, and also solve the more general ergonomic problems of inflexible desk height that inhere in the tense relationship between monitor height, chair height, armrest height, etc.<p>I suppose in an optimal scenario it would be an assembly that would contain a holder for my desktop tower, and be wide enough to accommodate all my accessories.<p>I've looked at some of the stuff like Joel Spolsky recommends in "Desks" (the Details Series 7), which was my introduction to the whole concept:<p>http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2008/06/06.html<p>A Rectangular Series 7 would be perfect:<p>http://details-worktools.com/products/series-7-rectangular/<p>However, while it is certainly an option, list price is well over $1500 for a fairly entry-level configuration, including delivery and installation.  That's a little bit tough for a bootstrapped company just trying to make it.<p>I was wondering if anyone had any alternative recommendations that are a little more practical from an affordability perspective, even at the cost of lacking some of the refinement and polish of the higher-end products.<p>I'm not too particular on electric motor vs. pneumatic style, but since I -- like many programmers -- am kind of OCD about environmental factors, I think trying to find a height from an infinite range every time I adjust the thing would drive me nuts, so the preset settings that come with an electric motor are definitely a huge plus.<p>I'm going to stay away from any do-it-yourself suggestions because on the one hand, I do want a finished product and not something completely jury-rigged, but on the other hand, trying to build something sophisticated just... wouldn't be playing to my strengths.  :-)  (Ask anyone who ever deluded themselves into thinking for even a moment that they could count on my competent help in some sort of home or car repair or other do-it-yourself activity.)
======
pedalpete
I've been using a standard dresser for years, and I often use a balance board
while working, so it is more of adjusting the height of the user than the
desk.

However, I've also thought about building my own adjustable height stand-up
desk.

I thought that I would get two adjustable height bar stools, like this
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NVT1GU/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NVT1GU/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=1278548962&pf_rd_s=lpo-
top-
stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000JIQUFM&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=129S3YYQA8KFMGEAE5X9),
remove the seat, and mount a desktop in their place. The two stools will
provide a stable base, though you may need to add a third for stability
depending on where the weight is on the desktop.

Then I figured I'd connect a rod to the adjustment bar so that the stools move
up and down together, or else you're going to dump everything off your desk
when adjusting the height.

I haven't gotten around to doing it yet, but I'm moving in a few months, so
maybe I will then.

~~~
inetsee
I thought the original poster was asking about an adjustable desk that could
be adjusted for use sitting or standing. Those barstools only have an 8 inch
adjustment range. I also think the problem of keeping the adjustments in sync
while going up or down may be a bigger problem than you think.

------
keiferski
Can't help you on the standing desks, but;

Have you considered using an exercise ball instead of a chair? Am I correct in
assuming that you just want a standing desk for the health benefits? If so,
exercise balls are pretty good for you as well (at least better than a chair).
They are a lot cheaper than standing desks.

[http://www.gearfire.net/10-reasons-to-use-an-exercise-
ball-a...](http://www.gearfire.net/10-reasons-to-use-an-exercise-ball-as-your-
chair/)

~~~
ayers
I believe the difference between a standing desk and an exercise ball are very
different. The ball still positions you in a sitting upright position. The
idea of a standing desk is to get in a completely different position and not
have the weight resting on your lower back. I have long wanted a standing /
adjustable desk, so that I have the option to stand for part of the day. It is
not possible in my current work place so I have settled for a kneeling chair.
I generally use it in the mornings and switch to a normal chair in the
afternoons. It just adds an extra bit of variety in my working day. I have
found that the variety has helped ease some back muscle woes.

~~~
dsawler
[http://mobilitywod.blogspot.com/2011/03/episode-187365-death...](http://mobilitywod.blogspot.com/2011/03/episode-187365-death-
by-chair-how-much.html)

[http://mobilitywod.blogspot.com/2011/02/episode-170365-death...](http://mobilitywod.blogspot.com/2011/02/episode-170365-death-
by-desk-more.html)

------
arn
<http://www.geekdesk.com/> is much cheaper alternative. Still $750-$800
though.

I echo other people's recommendations of getting a tall desk and a high chair.
It's not quite the same as sitting at floor level, but it's pretty close.

~~~
abalashov
Yeah, but $750-800 is way different than $1500! Thanks!

------
ecommando
Just curious... Why not get a 40" high desk, and an adjustable height chair?

~~~
abalashov
In short, because sitting on a bar-stool type contraption (even if it has a
back and a ledge for feet) is a very different feeling than sitting in a chair
closer to the floor, with feet on the ground. Also, invariably higher chairs
tend to be narrower.

------
mathgladiator
Take a normal desk and add cinder blocks; that's what I did and it only cost
$20.

------
mapster
If you use a laptop just move the laptop from a desk to a tall table or shelf.

------
bigohms
home depot + closet door + large brackets

Get a friend or handyman to come and secure it to the wall for less than $50.

